# New dump found.



## texasdigger (Mar 11, 2006)

I  have only dug in it for about a half day total, but it has already produced some nice finds.  .  Through a trip to a local library looking a old town photos I located this spot.  It is on private property that is owned by friend of mine.  He did not know that much about this dump and does not collect bottles so he gave me permission to dig at will.  Lots of sodas have been dug up broken so far.  Slug-plate cokes, Artesian bottling works, Straight side cokes, Hutchinsons and 5 or 6 different Fort Worth bottling companies mold blown crown tops.  I have only got one intact soda out so far, but I know that there are some realy nice ones there.  Here is a photo of the best finds so far.
 Left to right:

 1st:McDaniel Bros. Bottling Co. fort Worth TEX. mold blown beautiful sca color

 2nd:Stella-Vitae (Star Of Life) Thatcher Med. Co. Chattanooga Tenn.    This is the best bottle so far.  Mold blown, super crude, hundreds of seeds and bubbles, full of whittle and nice tooled top.  I have found only one on the net, and it was not as old with alot less embossment.  So if anyone has any info. on this bottle I would much appreciate any help.  The seem on this bottle stops where the neck begins.

 3rd: small vicks bottle  I know it is not old, but was too cool to leave behind

 4th:  Price-Booker Mfg. Co. San-Antonio TEX.  I have dug tons of these, but this one is the first mold blown sun colored amethyst one that I have dug.  It is very cude.

 5th:  I am not sure what this is, but is heavily decorated and mold blown so I kept it.  I think it is some type of sauce.  Again any info. would be appreciated.

 6th:  Figural whiskey barrel.  This is the only one of these I have dug so I kept it.  Too bad it is a screw top.

 The digging is quite tough there and it is starting to get hot here, but I am going to keep punching away.  I will keep yall posted on the new finds as they come.  To everyone who is digging this weekend good luck and be safe.

 Brad


----------



## capsoda (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey Brad, Great Finds. The Thacher's Stella-Vitea is in Matt Knapp's book listed at $10 with the label. Seems like Thacker's made alot of popular meds.

 I know that the Price-Booker bottle is common there but it's not common here. I need one for my collection and would be glad to purchase one if you have an extra good clean one.

 I don't know why more Texas and New Orleans bottles didn't make it east.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Mar 12, 2006)

that barrel one is an ink, I dug one and the side fell off, still kept it tho , never found the side, I watched it fall into the hole too


----------



## daman1953 (Sep 21, 2008)

Recent find! Any info on this bottle?

 Ft. Worth Bottling Works,  Ft. Worth, Texas

 On bottom.................Mc


----------



## DiggerDog (Sep 21, 2008)

nice bottles texasdigger,its always fun digging a new spot.
 show us more when you get them.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 21, 2008)

#5 definitely an interesting one. maybe some type of barber's bottle or some kind of toilet water. does the top look like it could take a stopper?  thanx for sharing your finds........... keep'em coming.

 Jim


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2008)

That San Antonio one in the middle looks great!  Is it a pickle?  Hope you get some more, I know dumps are hard to come by down there so good luck!


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 21, 2008)

Sounds like it could be a good one.I hope you find a bucket full of hutches.


----------



## kastoo (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats on the dump find!  I dig one with permission on private property too.


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 22, 2008)

Daman 1953 is your bottle crown top or hutch stopper?  They are fairly common in the crown top.  I would love to see a picture of the bottle.  Are you from my aea?  I always like to meet new people who share my hobby.  If you are from around here maybe we can get together to dig sometime.

 Thanks for the comments guys!  This is a old post as I found this dump a while ago.  I dug it quite a bit off in on, but not a lot of unbroken stuff came out of it.  After a bit more research through talking to older people that grew up in my town I have found out that this is the smaller dump of three in the area.  I am waiting for the poison ivy to die back to go try to locate the larger one.  The person who informed me about still has two five gallon buckets full of bottles he picked out of the dump as a kid.  He is not a collector at all, but made the comment "Ya I got some of those bottles that say bitters on them, and some medicine bottles with Texas town names on them".  He said it is a large dump that covers two sides of a nasty little creek close to this dump.  

 Needless to say I am pretty excitied about locating the spot he is speaking of.  I will try to find some pics. of some of the other stuff  dug up from this dump.  I will post them here.

 Here is a creamer pitcher I dug up from this dump.  Not a chip on it.
 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 22, 2008)

sodas


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 22, 2008)

meds and sauces


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 22, 2008)

poisons


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 22, 2008)

The heart breakers are these Dr. Pepper King of Beverages that nobody has ever seen.  It is basically just like known versions except for how Bottling Company is embosssed on the bottle.  I have dug probably 20 of these broken, and not one complete one.  It really hurts!


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for looking guys!

 This pitcher is not from this dump, but I just wanted to show it to you guys.  I had a Texas pottery expert look at it, and he confirmed that it is Texas made sometime in 1850-1865 period.  He offered 650.00 on the spot for it, but he just wanted to re-sell it.  It is very very crude.  It would not even hold water if they had not taken a huge glob of clay to plug a 2" hole in the bottom before they fired it.


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 22, 2008)

Buzz it does look like it could have held a stopper, and it has a square that is smooth a one side for the label.  It is a pretty little bottle.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## madman (Sep 22, 2008)

killer finds dude hope you find a dr pepper intact! mike


----------

